# Results for muzzy season opener



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hunted this morning with no luck, cant hunt tonight but are hunting in the morning. There was alot of fresh tracks but nothing moving while I was there. Might try mid morning to afternoon tomorrow


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

stayed home


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

we did good today we took 5 deer off of the drives we did. most of the deer we got was beded down and i do not think they would have got up if we did not jump them. we jumped alltogether 10 deer there was only one buck a small one that noone shot let him go


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I didnt hunt ive got a bad cold..........talked to 5 of my buddies that hunted all day and they didnt see many deer at all and the ones they did see were bedded down in thickets and you had to kick them in the A$$ to get them moving !!

I plan on hunting tomorrow !!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw 7 today.

1 at 7:25
1 at 10:40
5 at 5:00


No shots offered. Man was it cold! I already have my buck and 1 doe, so I think I am going to call it a year.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I saw 7 does in a old bean field while bow hunting today, would have been too far out even if I had a muzzle loader. Lots of tracks by my stand leading up to my corn. They are moving in my area.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

My neighbors acrossed the street got one, they are cleaning it now. They have got to be FREEZING!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw a bunch of deer today. Did not shoot anything yet. I really like this pic with the little yearling right beside the buck.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice pic Lundy.
I stayed home and worked on honey do's. Got to get this stuff done before spring.


----------



## Imfowl55 (Dec 24, 2005)

shot this 8 pt. yesterday in williams county, saw alot of other deer while making drives , they are definetly herded up right now with it being so cold. glad my tags are filled, on to ice fishing![


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Saw 11, 2 bucks. We took 2 does between 4 of us.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Imfowl55 said:


> shot this 8 pt. yesterday in williams county, saw alot of other deer while making drives , they are definetly herded up right now with it being so cold. glad my tags are filled, on to ice fishing![


Nice late season buck...congrats!


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

3 Drives and I shot what looked to be a big doe running with a young one. Then I flipped it over and saw what I didn't want to see my doe was a buck that had lost his horns already. Well then the very next drive I missed a 8 point. Well now I'm not shooting unless I see horns lol.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I went back down to Senecaville with the group. I ended up getting a FAT button buck with my M.L. When we went out the first day it was -2 degrees with the windchill. The deer were sitting tight and wouldnt jump unless you almost stepped on them.
He had a blue eye, I have never seen this before in my life. It was kind of spooky looking...


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

One Legged Josh said:


> I went back down to Senecaville with the group. I ended up getting a FAT button buck with my M.L. When we went out the first day it was -2 degrees with the windchill. The deer were sitting tight and wouldnt jump unless you almost stepped on them.
> He had a blue eye, I have never seen this before in my life. It was kind of spooky looking...


That is unique! Never saw it before or heard of such a thing. Sure looks different. Pretty looking deer.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool looking deer. I wonder if he was blind in that eye?


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

center pin daddy said:


> Cool looking deer. I wonder if he was blind in that eye?


When I got it home, (and thawed) I looked at its eye real close and it had a thorn-apple thorn healed over inside its eyeball. I figure it was blind in that eye due to the thorn.
I probably shouldn't tell everyone I killed a half blind deer


----------



## E260 (Jan 14, 2010)

nice deer josh , now with all that meat you can make yourself a nice hogie sandwich.


----------

